# Any signs of early miscarriage?



## jdomep (Nov 4, 2006)

Well I was really hoping Prissy was bred. I noticed dried blood on her thigh not a lot but it did get my attention...Are there any outward signs that may tell me she has lost it? Anything I should watch for? Thanks


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Nov 4, 2006)

WoW Julie...I don't know :no:

How far along would she be?

Does she have discharge from her crotch?

Is she acting differently?

I am so sorry, it must be frustrating not knowing about the blood...maybe did she get a love bite from another donkey?


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Nov 5, 2006)

How far was she? Do you know if she was eating any fescue? ....and I almost hate to as, but did she have a West Nile shot after she was bred? There are so many differant things that could cause her to abort. Sorry we cant help you more. Corinne


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Nov 5, 2006)

MeadowRidge Farm said:


> How far was she? Do you know if she was eating any fescue? ....and I almost hate to as, but did she have a West Nile shot after she was bred? There are so many differant things that could cause her to abort. Sorry we cant help you more. Corinne


What is "fescue" ?


----------



## jdomep (Nov 5, 2006)

She'd only be about 6/7 weeks. No shots. I do not believe we have fescue according to the pictures I saw..


----------



## minimule (Nov 5, 2006)

> What is "fescue" ?


Fescue is a type of grass that carries a fungus that can cause pregnant mares to abort. It grows really well in very dry climates. That's what most of the local grass around me is. Our choice is Bermuda or Fescue. MOST of the farmers have planted the Endophyte Free Fescue but if they let it grow too tall, I've heard it can develop the fungus anyway. Best just to stay away.


----------



## HobbsFarm (Nov 6, 2006)

[SIZE=12pt]Julie, I hope everything is okay with your girl...




: Shannon :bgrin [/SIZE]


----------

